# Bodybuilding on a Budget



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

So a friend and I have both put this together and we wanted to share this with people. We have both had budget cuts in the past year and together have worked to afford this expensive hobby. This by no means is just for beginners, people of all levels can use this to their advantage but I know for a fact many beginners stop or do things incorrect due to not knowing how to Bodybuild on a budget. Many clients and friends from doctors to students have used this and it helps. Its nothing special nor magic just common sense and dedication. Here we go:

-Firstly re-evaluate your finances, guarantee (especially if your american) you eat out way to much. Yes I love great food but you just have to learn to cook, trust me learning to do so is an investment that definitely pays off. I ended up saving around $400 a month just from cutting back how much I eat out. I still get the occasional fast food crap but no where as much nor am I going to restaurants hardly. I don't go out anymore like to go drinking, or clubbing, or anything of the sort and it saves me a bunch. Just stop and think about it, if you go to a fast food spot you will most likely spend at least $6, you could go to the supermarket and buy 2lbs of chicken for that usually and eat multiple meals off that. Makes more sense doesn't it? Discipline yourself to make bodybuilding your lifestyle or even dedicate "X" amount of time to getting in shape and you will think like this.

- Number one thing and most expensive is protein (meat, eggs, milk, whey isolate, casein, nuts). This is the building blocks to building muscle without, its nearly impossible to build muscle. The kind of meat bodybuilders want are usually lean but when bulking or offseason no so lean cuts are okay. Steak, Chicken, Ground Beef, Lamb, Turkey, and Fish are most bodybuilders primary meat. Quality is very important because it goes back to the saying "I drive a BMW and I only put octane in this tank" if you want to drive a hoopdy then regular is fine. All depending on where you live prices vary on meat, but even you average supermarket are pricey. So we recommend finding a fresh market, farmers market, or private butcher usually has connections to a farm, to get meat. Where I live I was paying $8.99 per lb of sirloin and $3.99 per lb of chuck ground beef 80/20, even chicken is pricey $2.99 lb for boneless skinless. My solution was I started going to farmers market and ended up cutting my bill from $400 a month in meat to $150-200 a month all depending on what I get. That's 50% savings right there but even then I felt I could get it cheaper. Found a farmer online in east bubba-**** and started getting "Sirloin" for $2.99 per lb and $3.99 per lb of "Fillet Mignon" or "Tenderloin". It was unreal, and I did have to invest in a deep freezer due to I had to buy 25lbs plus but it saved me in the long run. This is just an example of how to make it cheaper byy doing a bit of research. My milk and eggs come from farmer and eggs i'm paying $0.89 a dozen and $3.00 per 2 gallons of milk. So thats the main key to getting meat cheaper, now as for protein, use amazon and use the subscribe and save option or go to trueprotein.com and make your own custom formula along with pre,post, vitamins, minerals, bcaa and all your other supplements. Guarantee you will save on those as well, I only push trueprotein.com because I know its quality and you can get exactly what you want in your product.

- Now for carbs, this is simple buy in bulk at places like costco, sams, bj, or whatever type wholesale club you have in your area or once again search online. Carbs are easy to obtain, hence why in america the fat ass rate.....i mean obesity rate is so high. We all know that carbs if not used store and turn to fat. But I can ramble about this forever.

If you can learn to do these few simple things you will see your cost for bodybuilding go down. I will put further in this post where to get certain things a lot cheaper based on area and even online.


----------



## Bricktop1436114614 (Mar 13, 2009)

I would have thought this was just common sense..... u cant buy £50 worth of meat with £30 so you have to shop around and look for deals...


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

eggs can be got from tesco in boxes of 18 for less than 2£

oats and whey can be got cheap at my proiten.com

tescos own tuna 4 cans for £3/4


----------



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

Bricktop said:


> I would have thought this was just common sense..... u cant buy £50 worth of meat with £30 so you have to shop around and look for deals...


Yeah same here bricktop (lol love that movie), but you'd be surprised how many times I've had clients and even friends ask me how I can afford to eat like I do. I mean I eat a lot due to my metabolism so I go through 2-3 lbs of meat a day easy.


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

i use a lot of oats so i buy the big bag of morn oats from asda and put them in a coffee grinder they come out pretty fine , i also drink 3 pints of milk a day which at my local spar its £1.50 for 2 lts which is to £££ for me , i walk 2 more shops up and its only £1 , its good to just look around for the cheap stuff


----------

